# disparition de bibliothèque itunes



## chdud (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai lu pas mal de sujet et je n'arrive pas à trouver un post qui corresponde exactement à mes problèmes. J'ai l'apple TV depuis deux jours et je suis arrivé à la configurer de manière à afficher la bibliothèque de mon mac au premier étage relié en CPL ainsi que celle de mon vieux mac au rez de chaussée relié lui en ethernet à ma freebox. Le problème est que la bibliothèque du mac du 1er étage disparait et que je n'arrive même plus à la faire réapparaitre. Autre pb peut-être lié : quand j'active le partage à domicile, je vois bien l'icône apparaitre du côté droit d'itunes et dès que je clique sur "terminer", elle disparait. Je ne m'en sors pas... Merci à ceux qui pourront me sortir de là. Quand ça marche c'est nickel. Bon, je n'ai le son que sur ma TV et pas sur mon ampli mais ça , c'est un autre problème...


----------



## chdud (26 Octobre 2010)

personne n'a ce problème? Je précise que je peux avoir accès à ma bibliothèque itunes avec mon iphone. Dois-je reconstruire ma bibliothèque?
 Merci de vos réponses


----------



## chdud (26 Octobre 2010)

Est-ce dû au fait que itunes soit sur un disque externe?


----------



## chdud (27 Octobre 2010)

aucune réponse?


----------

